# Mingo Tips



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We are going to go out this Saturday and want to target Mingo for a bit. We always catch huge ARS, tons of 28" AJ and the occasional King. But i want to diversify my cooler and pick up some Mingo. What are some good tips for targeting these guys. Tackle and bait are my main concerns. Spot wise i have a few in mind that i have seen many pulled up from. Unless you have a good spot you want to PM me . Thanks for the help ahead of time. Tight lines!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

ive heard squid and small hooks... as far as a spot im looking for that myself


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Down size to 20# test line, small wire circle hook with a quarter size piece of squide. Got your limit off the Brige Rubble all in the 2 to 3 pound range.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

judging by the cooler I would say the man knows what he's talking about.. Thanks!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Saturday*

I'd keep an eye on the seas. 4 to 7 = yeck!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)



Jaw Jacker said:


> View attachment 12758
> 
> 
> Down size to 20# test line, small wire circle hook with a quarter size piece of squide. Got your limit off the Brige Rubble all in the 2 to 3 pound range.


The I10 rubble? I will try that. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I 2nd the above, when your marking them in the water but not biting we go to a 20lb flouro leader, with a small cirlce hook, small (just as said above, quarter sized squid) to a swivel/knocker rig with a 1-2.5oz weight. 
I guy years back was catching the crap out of them right next to us, I finally asked, he motored over and told me exactly what to do. Pretty cool, never forget that.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

What brand and size circle should I buy?


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

I use 4 droper looper rig made out of andes 80 4/0or5/0 mustad ultra point or owner hooks there are alot around the edge 190ft they love squid.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Kenton said:


> Wirelessly posted (Matt)
> 
> What brand and size circle should I buy?


Yes, we were on the I-10 Bridge Rubble. I use Eagle Claw Sea Circle light wire #3 or #4 hook.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*Mingos*

Squid, 1/0-3/0 sharp single hooks, braided line.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Mingos and triggers are at almost every wreck just like the red snapper they just wont bite on a large bait. 6/0 hooks for mingos down size more and you will catch a pile of ruby red lip grunts. I fish a 3 hook 3 way swivel rig just to keep the up and down in check.


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

PompNewbie said:


> ive heard squid and small hooks... as far as a spot im looking for that myself


Definitly use squid and small hooks and it's better to use ss hooks.

2100 sea chaser


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree with everyone above. If you are wanting to mingo fish use squid. We use 2 or 3 hook dropper loop rigs on thirty pound mono or floro leader. They are not too leader shy and will readily hit squid. Haven't had a lot of luck mingo fishing with anythign else but squid. 

If you do use a multiple hook rig. When the first fish hits give it about 20 more seconds to see if another will hit. We have reeled in 3 fish at one time many times when mingo fishing. Very seldom will we return to the dock with out a 3 man limit of mingos. 

Another option to is to use the mingo as bait. We have caught alot of great fish on a live mingo.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Are mingos snapper? and are they subject to the 2 fish snapper limit?


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

pole squeezer said:


> Are mingos snapper? and are they subject to the 2 fish snapper limit?


Mingo (beeliner) are just a couple of name for the Vermillion Snapper. The limit on Vermillion Snapper is 10 per person perday, and they are not included in the 5 per person perday snapper limit.:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jaw Jacker said:


> Mingo (beeliner) are just a couple of name for the Vermillion Snapper. The limit on Vermillion Snapper is 10 per person perday, and they are not included in the 5 per person perday snapper limit.:thumbsup:


 10 coming back to Florida waters, 20 coming back to Alabama. Doesn't make any since, does it?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Tried your tips yesterday, fish had day off we didnt even get a bite no undersized snapper nothing, didnt even loose a bait, unusual day, but i have 2 rods rigged up now, just like u said, thanks, last week a bait would only stay down 15 seconds, gone


----------

